# the exercise you love to hate.



## jarrod (Dec 3, 2008)

for me it's burpees.  i try to grind out a set of 20 burpees a couple times a week.  i hate, hate, HATE doing them, but the results are so good.  what about everyone else?

jf


----------



## bluekey88 (Dec 3, 2008)

Burpees suck...yeah.

Also Fran form crossfit,.

do sets of 21-15-9
95# thruster
pullups

So, you do 21 thursters then 21 pullups, 15 thrusters then 15 pullups and so on.

the goal is to finish the entire workout in less tahn 5 minutes....3 minutes if you are some kind of deity.

It'll make you puke.

Also I hate running.

But it's all good for me so I do it anyway   I know this because it hurts so much...

Peace,
Erik


----------



## Fiendlover (Dec 4, 2008)

Stairs.  Running up them, skipping up them, jumping up them, running down them, skipping down them, jumping down them with or without 10 lbs to 25 lbs weights held straight above my head.  its sucks and i despise them but i do them.  what i WILL NOT DO however is the mechanical stairs i hate them and won't do them unless my trainer forces me.


----------



## jarrod (Dec 4, 2008)

bluekey, i don't think i could even do the workout you mentioned.  i tore my rhomboid a year ago & my pull-up PR went from 24 to 12  

stairs have never bothered me that much, mechanical or regular.  sometimes i like to run the escalator just so i feel like i'm going real fast.  seems to annoy the shoppers though.

jf


----------



## Frostbite (Dec 4, 2008)

Kangaroo hops.  I'd rather run 10 miles carrying a midget on my back than do kangaroo hops.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 4, 2008)

Not hops jumps or running Santi Shi I like what it does, I like how it feels when I am finished but absolutely hate standing in that position for the first 5 minutes... which kind of defeats the purpose for the first 5 minutes.

There is also a type of crawl that I can only descripe as start in a yoga downward dog and walk your hands forward as far as you can and you end up in kind of an extended pushup position. Then walk your feet towards your hands back to downward dog.... that I love to hate.


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 4, 2008)

Horse stance training.  Sometimes I swear I can actually feel the muscles in my legs growing.


----------



## Almost (Dec 4, 2008)

Flying Crane said:


> Horse stance training.  Sometimes I swear I can actually feel the muscles in my legs growing.


  Oh agreed. Horse stance bites... That and Cat's Arch Push Ups..... >.<


----------



## SA_BJJ (Dec 4, 2008)

Tire flips, wind sprints, & deep horse stances


----------



## jarrod (Dec 4, 2008)

i LOVE tire flips, could do them all day.  sprints make me cry though.

deck of cards work out is another i hate.

spades=squats
hearts=hindu pushups
clubs=chin ups/pull ups
diamonds=plyometric push ups

the suite determines the exercise, the number determines the reps.  face cards are ten reps, jokers are 20 if you choose to leave them in.  i haven't done this for a while since it sucks SO bad.

jf


----------



## SA_BJJ (Dec 4, 2008)

jarrod said:


> i LOVE tire flips, could do them all day. sprints make me cry though.
> 
> deck of cards work out is another i hate.
> 
> ...


 I do the card deck all the time, it has to stay continuous the entire time though.  The tire flips kill my lower back...I have a pretty bad lower back from deployments and such so they suck for me.


----------



## jarrod (Dec 4, 2008)

that's true, my lower back has to be pretty fresh to break out the tire.  i've learned not to do it on a judo day.  

continuous deck of cards slays me.  i do it, but i'm usually hitting failure on at least some of my reps half way through.  

jf


----------



## SA_BJJ (Dec 4, 2008)

jarrod said:


> that's true, my lower back has to be pretty fresh to break out the tire. i've learned not to do it on a judo day.
> 
> continuous deck of cards slays me. i do it, but i'm usually hitting failure on at least some of my reps half way through.
> 
> jf


 Oh dont get confused I dont do it voluntarily...lol.  thats just what we have to do for PT that day.  Its killer during, but afterwards I feel great.


----------



## jarrod (Dec 4, 2008)

ah, i see.  _anything_ pt sucks, at least in my experience. 

jf


----------



## zDom (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm trying to think of an exercise I don't hate to do. 

But I'm glad I do them. Sigh.


----------



## Big Don (Dec 5, 2008)

The ABSOLUTE WORST:
The Dying Cockroach.


----------



## jarrod (Dec 5, 2008)

Big Don said:


> The ABSOLUTE WORST:
> The Dying Cockroach.


 
you have me there.  what is the dying cockroach?

jf


----------



## zDom (Dec 5, 2008)

zDom said:


> I'm trying to think of an exercise I don't hate to do.
> 
> But I'm glad I do them. Sigh.



Update: after further thought, I can say I LOVE working out on heavy bags/body shields. I guess that counts as an "exercise" doesn't it? Or does that fall into the training technique category? Are we talking about pure exercise only?


----------



## jarrod (Dec 5, 2008)

well you love it, so it doesn't count for this thread!

jf


----------



## Big Don (Dec 6, 2008)

jarrod said:


> you have me there.  what is the dying cockroach?
> 
> jf


Lie on your back
Legs straight up
Arms straight up reaching for toes
I think it would be better described as a punitive posture. It really hurts


----------



## zDom (Dec 6, 2008)

jarrod said:


> well you love it, so it doesn't count for this thread!
> 
> jf



Ok, I think the ones we hate the MOST in our hapkido class are

"Bricks and Poles"

Bricks are where we hold a concrete paver and then do several hundred backfists, punches and ridgehand strikes while holding the brick.

Poles are a circuit training routine where we are stationed at one of the four poles in the room or in between. 

Typical pole session: Pole positions do 20 "pole squats" (a squat while grabbing the pole on the way down to ensure a more upright position) and then 10 kicks each leg; between poles do either (deep) horse stance while the squats are counted off or some type of calisthenic (pushups, situps) and then do the 20 kicks.

Rotate. Repeat ad nauseum ...

Thursday, for example, we ended up doing a total of 200 stomp kicks, 200 side kicks and 200 upraising heel kicks during our 3 laps around the entire circuit, plus 120 situps, 240 pole squats, and plenty of time holding a horse stance during the "poles" portion of class.


----------



## Fiendlover (Dec 6, 2008)

zdom said:


> ok, i think the ones we hate the most in our hapkido class are
> 
> "bricks and poles"
> 
> ...


 damn........


----------



## Hand Sword (Feb 19, 2009)

I hate all of it to be honest. Yet, Deep down I feel the need and the value for it all.


----------



## mozzandherb (Feb 20, 2009)

I hate squats, but they are suck an important exercise.  In my training I do 20 reps and 3 sets and I am sweating like crazy by the end and walking becomes harder...but it's worth it


----------



## KELLYG (Feb 20, 2009)

I would have to say squat thrust jump up's.  I would pay a nickle never to have to do them again!!!


----------



## Nomad (Feb 20, 2009)

Anything plank-related is not my favorite.  It always feels like you're not doing nearly enough for it to hurt that bad.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Feb 20, 2009)

bluekey88 said:


> Also I hate running.
> 
> Peace,
> Erik



Im right there with you

B


----------



## jarrod (Feb 20, 2009)

KempoGuy06 said:


> Im right there with you
> 
> B



& i'm about three blocks behind you guys.


----------



## searcher (Feb 21, 2009)

Half or full jack-knife-kill the abs in so many ways.

That or dead-hang pull-ups.


----------



## StrongFighter (Feb 21, 2009)

The pullups probably because I am overweight right now but that may soon become my favorite excersice.


----------



## Nolerama (Feb 21, 2009)

I noticed a huge, beneficial change in my core power when I started MMA and doing squat-thrusts, but I hate them like some kids hate their vegetables.


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 21, 2009)

Whats that Bicep workout called where you have to lift the beer glass to your mouth before you can drink? That one sucks, but its SOOOO rewarding that I do it.

Actually I hate Pull Ups.  Ive never been good at pull ups.  I hate doing pull ups.  Did I mention I dislike pull ups?


----------



## Stonecold (Feb 21, 2009)

Heavy high rep squats . Love how much power they build, hate the puckie. sucking air,  shakie leg fall down way they leave you on the last rep. Do them anyway. You don't have to like it , you just have to do it!!!


----------

